# Winter Battery Charging



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

We have an Autosleeper Ravenna Ford Transit chassis. In an attempt to try and keep both batteries topped up over the winter, I have put the vehicle battery on a Czek (?) trickle charger 24/7. I have also left the Electric Hook Up connected but on a weekly timer so that it only comes on for 1 day per week.

Inside the MH there is an electrical control panel with a 'Charger' switch - mid point 'OFF', 'HAB' one way and 'VEH' the other (although VEH doesn't seem to do anything). I have put this the 'HAB'.

Is this correct? Or am I risking overcharging something.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It sounds Ok, The Trickle charger should keep your Vehicle topped up and the 1 day on Habitation battery should keep your leisure battery topped up providing you have no high usage on it, What you need to do is check the battery the day before it is due to be charged and ensure it is still pretty full (Above 12v) If not then I would set it to come on twice a week and recheck again.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds good to me! 8) 

I like the timer idea. I understand that the on-board chargers charge at a lower rate/voltage compared to conventional car chargers, so I tend to give my battery's a boost every so often with a free standing charger. Just need to make sure the on-board 12v system is isolated on the control panel to prevent devices seeing the higher charging voltage.

I also have a solar panel on the dashboard, but as the van has a cover on it, it is not a lot of use!

Mark


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

We have an Auto Sleeper built on a Mk 7 Transit and likewise have a three position rocker switch to control the charger. Hab-Habitation battery, Veh-Starter/vehicle battery and centre position Off.

If the switch is in the Hab position the Starter/Vehicle battery receives no charge and will of course slowly discharge itself if left.

We alternatively charge both the batteries by altering the switch position and sometimes just join the batteries with a bridging wire so they both get charged together.

Clive Motts idea on this is well worth considering here >HERE<

Good luck

Pete D


----------



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

dipsticks said:


> We have an Auto Sleeper built on a Mk 7 Transit and likewise have a three position rocker switch to control the charger. Hab-Habitation battery, Veh-Starter/vehicle battery and centre position Off.
> 
> If the switch is in the Hab position the Starter/Vehicle battery receives no charge and will of course slowly discharge itself if left.
> 
> ...


I suppose fitting a Battery Master would also help, but at a cost of about £90 as opposed to pence for the above idea. Thanks


----------

